# Loo Paper



## janeyb (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all.

Do we have to use 'special' loo paper in our motorhome? Somebody told me that it can't be the shop bought stuff. Are they taking the p***, if you'll pardon the pun.

Jane :?


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

The stuff you can buy from caravan and motorhome accessory shops is designed to dissolve better than standard loo paper, and so is less likely to clog the waste tank when emptying.

But you can use what you like!


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

We use the ordinary and have done for years with no harmful effect. Modern loo papers disintigrate rapidly anyway I dont see the need to pay through the nose for something I use on the other end!

Philj


----------



## janeyb (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Sailor and Philjohn.


Might stay with the normal stuff, it's probably cheaper anyway.

Thanks a mill.

janeyb


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Halfords sell the Thetford stuff for about £2.50 for 4 rolls. most caravan shops charge £4

Dave

656


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jane

We use the cheapest Tesco own brand we can get. It does the job and disolves without any problems. Saw Thetford Toilet Rolls in a shop last weekend priced at £4.20 for 4 rolls, a complete waste of money.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*A roll by any other name ...*

The most similar product is Tesco Homebrand Economy El Cheapo brand

40p for 4 rolls
1.13 for 12 rolls

DOH! The above post wasn't here when I staretd typing Honest!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We use bog-standard Tesco stuff and I've not had any complaints from the man who empties the cassette.

Like most things, add the words " suitable for motorhomes" and you can quadruple the normal price.

G


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*loo paper*

you use loo paper in a cassette toilet? its the worst possible stuff for site septic tanks , the green way is a small bin with liner (bag) and then dispose of it ?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: loo paper*



silversurfa said:


> The green way is a small bin with liner (bag) and then dispose of it ?


Just like in Spanish hotels of old

Dave

656


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we use the thetford ones but after reading these posts will change to Tesco cheapo, as for putting in a bin, our shower/loo is is too small for a bin, you get bruised elbows trying to shower in there :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Anne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: loo paper*



silversurfa said:


> you use loo paper in a cassette toilet? its the worst possible stuff for site septic tanks , the green way is a small bin with liner (bag) and then dispose of it ?


I've lived for many years with a septic tank and used loo roll throughout. Sometimes this has been the practically indestructable Izal or Bronco kind.
Never once has there been any trouble. I can't see the dustbin men being thrilled by having to dispose of dozens of smelly little bags each week and there's no way I'm going to put it on the compost heap.

If site owners found toilet paper was giving trouble I'm sure they'd make a point of asking that an alternative be found.

G


----------



## highflyer (Mar 2, 2007)

We also live with a septic tank and I've never heard of normal loo paper creating a problem. I would caution about using normal paper if using a macerator, especially having a partner that wraps loo paper around her hand like an oven mit. Having had the unpleasant job of unblocking it, 'er indoors admitted to running out of the Thetford stuff and reverting to ordinary. I now make sure we maintain a plentiful supply of Thetford but would love to know where I can get it cheap, or at least cheaper or some viable alternative.

Richard


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

highflyer said:


> I now make sure we maintain a plentiful supply of Thetford but would love to know where I can get it cheap, or at least cheaper or some viable alternative.
> 
> Richard


Halford do 4 rolls for about £2.50

Dave

656


----------



## highflyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I'll try Halfords

Richard


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have always used the Greek and Spanish method by using nappy bags to put used bog-roll in then bin it. Have never put it down the Thetford even when I had the caravan.
Each to their own.
Johnny F


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Cheap loo roll? OH MY GOD! 8O 

Can't do it, sorry. My derriere is only approached by decent quality, soft, soft, soft quilted toilet tissue.  

There's no way I could bring myself to buy cheap, nasty, scratchy, narrow, thin - so you end up wiping your butt with your hand - loo roll. I feel a touch of the hives coming on at the thought.

Our thetford has never had an issue - is emptied every 3 days (around 300 times so far) - and we live in the van. This means it has been in constant use for 2 1/2 years. I think that the knack is to shake is slightly as you drain it rather than just rely on gravity! :lol: 

I do confess that we have used Silversurfa's idea in the past and had a toilet roll bin. This is not used for all the toilet roll though .. urgh, no way! I think the smell would negate all the hard work the SOG puts in !! 8O 

On a plus note, I have just discovered ALDI's Aloe Vera loo roll. It has a scent - like the loo roll you get in France/Spain - and is actually very delicate on your unmentionables. I thought it would be cheap and nasty but I was very pleasantly surprised :lol: :lol: 

I'm going away now ... and promise to shut up on the subject. I just didn't want anyone needlessly wiping their ass's with sandpaper .. its just not right :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

read this thread too, in there is a handy tip;-

Toilet paper test <<

mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I did a definative test half way down page 1 >here<

Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Has technology moved on from Izal, then? 8O 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Has technology moved on from Izal, then? 8O
> Dave


I suppose the most eco-friendly thing might be to lean out of the window and pick a leaf from something. This could then be composted along with the grass cuttings that seem to pile up on every campsite. 8O

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

I suppose in this "save the planet" world we live in now we should all use a tersorium... a sponge on a stick like the Romans did. I am getting "deja vu" over this ...have we possibly been here before :lol: 



Hi Frank

I had forgotton your "scientific" tests .... QED


Mike


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I believe Fiamma do 6 rolls at the shows for around £2.50 ish.
Ian


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

solentviews said:


> I believe Fiamma do 6 rolls at the shows for around £2.50 ish.
> Ian


but you don't need then Tesco 40p for four see my test

Frank


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> solentviews said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Fiamma do 6 rolls at the shows for around £2.50 ish.
> ...


 8O 8O

Bums should be kissably soft ... definitely not mauled by tesco's value - whether it disintegrates on contact or not! :lol:

I am growing increasing concerned for the state of the MHF bums. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

I suspect that several readers of this thread might be interested in "How to **** in the Woods" by Kathleen Meyer. Written from the perspective of the USA wanting to protect wilderness from what visitors might leave behind. Fascinating high tech solutions to simple problems and really simple ones too. Available from good outdoors shops.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Has technology moved on from Izal, then? 8O
> 
> Dave


Izal, now thats a blokes toilet paper....... Who's bothered about a few paper cuts to the backside 8O

Johnny F


----------

